# Fortin NTS Suite



## StevenC (Nov 21, 2018)

Another plug in from Neural DSP based on the Natas


----------



## Doug Castro (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks! I am very happy with how this turned out!

It was difficult to model pricesile, but the original amplifier is a monster and was definately worth the effort. 

I think many of you will enjoy it!

Also, to Nameless users, shortly after the NTS is out we will do a free ZUUL upgrade.


----------



## Metropolis (Nov 21, 2018)

So basically a Randall Satan... hope it has a clean channel, though I play 99% of time with hi-gain


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> So basically a Randall Satan... hope it has a clean channel, though I play 99% of time with hi-gain



Kinda. The NATAS was Mike's. The Satan was Ola's tweaks to the NATAS.

Probably closer to the Thrasher.


----------



## Doug Castro (Nov 21, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> So basically a Randall Satan... hope it has a clean channel, though I play 99% of time with hi-gain



You might actually want to spell it the other way around .

It does indeed have a very nice and crisp clean channel.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 21, 2018)

Good to hear on the clean channel...was seeing a lot of overlap between this and the Nameless Suite...

Congrats you guys, you're killing it with this stuff. @Doug Castro


----------



## Doug Castro (Nov 21, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Good to hear on the clean channel...was seeing a lot of overlap between this and the Nameless Suite...
> 
> Congrats you guys, you're killing it with this stuff. @Doug Castro



Thanks!


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Nov 22, 2018)

Nameless was on my list to buy down the road as it's one of, if not the best, plugins I've tried. 

The NTS though, this speaks directly to my soul. I'm heavily contemplating a preorder here.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 22, 2018)

How different is the lead channel on this compared to the nameless suite when it comes to hi-gain?

Also great work with getting another plugin out so soon and updating the old one with the Zulu.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 22, 2018)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Vyn (Nov 22, 2018)

Between this and the Nameless Plugin, I'm actually ready to go full digital now


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 23, 2018)

Definitely excited to try out the demo. Never played the real amp or the Randall version. 

I hope it's something different to the Nameless. From Ola's Satan demo, it sounds kinda ENGL-ish to me. Super super saturated and tight. Love it.

And again, can I make my request that you add a drive pedal that isn't the Grind/33? I know a lot of people disable it because of that metallic "djent" sound it adds. I'm using TSE-808 in front, but it means I can't get my sounds with the standalone version


----------



## Kaura (Nov 23, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Between this and the Nameless Plugin, I'm actually ready to go full digital now



+ TFMM for me because of those clean tonezzz.

I have no doubts this wouldn't sound killer after the monster of a plugin that was the Nameless Suite but still, I would love to hear something completely different and bit more versatile from Neural DSP. 

Edit: Oh, this one actually has a clean channel. Cool!


----------



## Doug Castro (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks! They are very different amplifiers, more than try to verbalize the differences I'd rather wait for the in-depth reviews coming next week.

Thanks for the support guys, the real amp we got to model this was a total monster, and I can't wait to hear what you guys think of the plugin.

Kind regards,
D.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 24, 2018)

Stoked! Instantly pre-ordered when I saw it pop up


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 24, 2018)

Doug Castro said:


> Thanks! They are very different amplifiers, more than try to verbalize the differences I'd rather wait for the in-depth reviews coming next week.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys, the real amp we got to model this was a total monster, and I can't wait to hear what you guys think of the plugin.
> 
> ...



Are you able to say when the demo will be available to download?


----------



## Vyn (Nov 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda. The NATAS was Mike's. The Satan was Ola's tweaks to the NATAS.
> 
> Probably closer to the Thrasher.



From memory both the Thrasher and Satan are based off of the NATAS - however the LF and HF gains on the Thrasher function a bit differently and the Satan has it's own eq tweaks. I remember a thread about it in the Fortin FB Group but I'll be damned if I can find it again.


----------



## Vyn (Nov 26, 2018)

Double post, but found it:



> The Randall Thrasher is based off the Fortin NATAS, and the Randall SATAN is based off the one-off custom Fortin made for Ola, being the Fortin SATAN, and as mentioned before, it was never a production model, and the Fortin SATAN is a differently voiced version of the Fortin NATAS.
> 
> The Randall version is also Fortin's design yes, besides obvious differences to the Fortin version such as Randall ones are made in China, and some components are also different, in consideration of cost, sourcing issue, etc. So no, the Randall Thrasher will not sound the same to the Fortin NATAS, because different parts are used.


----------



## PariahMusic (Nov 27, 2018)

Pre ordered mine yesterday! The Shoggie deserves a new friend ..
.. oddly enough, I plugged it into my Randall 1003 this morning and that was a heck of a sound too...these guys get it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Double post, but found it:



That's kinda what I was trying to say. The Thrasher would be closer to the NATAS than the Satan would be. Of course given the Thrasher would have lower-quality components, it won't sound EXACTLY like the NATAS.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 30, 2018)

Ola's demo is out



Sounds kinda similar to the Nameless. But the usual caveats - Ola always sounds the same. And they're using the same cabinet section as the Nameless, and the cabinet is responsible for a good 80% of the tone IMO.

Nice to see the addition of a traditional overdrive. Hopefully that will be coming to the Nameless along with the Zulu.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 30, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> Nice to see the addition of a traditional overdrive. Hopefully that will be coming to the Nameless along with the Zulu.



+1 on that one. Although, I'm 99% they will. After all, how difficult it can be to just simply slap the pre-existing overdrive on the Nameless plugin, especially if they're going to do it with Zuul as well.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Nov 30, 2018)

"Clean The Tip Of Your Penis Every Day" sounds surprisingly good. And the NTS sounded great here.


----------



## Doug Castro (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's the latest demo if you haven't seen it!



Beta testing is going smoothly. 
We are aiming for preorders to be available within a week or two (and normal downloads within 48 hours from that).


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 9, 2018)

ML throwing down a teaser. VERY glad I held off on Nameless as I'm really digging the three demos of this I've seen.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 11, 2018)

oops thought this was the nameless thread LOL


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 12, 2018)

I beta tested it the other day, it's AWESOME.

The girth/grind function on CH1 makes it's voicing unbelievably versatile


----------



## win04017 (Dec 13, 2018)

Really looking forward to this. Pre-ordered it pretty much on day 1 cause Nameless is so good. Question - does the 6rind function on the amp do the same thing as the Grind pedal? TIA


----------



## Neural DSP (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello guys. 

The Pre Order will be shipped in one and a half hours from now. 

We have been working very hard these last weeks to be able to deliver a great product. 

Thank you all for the support and please let us know what you guys think! 

In the name of all Neural DSP team, Francisco Cresp.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Dec 14, 2018)

no Paypal credit?


----------



## Doug Castro (Dec 14, 2018)

Ericjutsu said:


> no Paypal credit?



?? We take PayPal and Stripe!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Dec 14, 2018)

This is my first amp plugin purchase as I've always been a believer in classic mic'ing... But man am I impressed. Like seriously impressed. Incredible versatility and quality with NO latency! This is a late night writing tool for sure.

I was fiddling and managed to sculpt a decent Lamb of God tone. That super compressed, raw sound is something I seriously crave. Was surprised this amp pulled it off, seems way too modern and tight for that flavour.

Jammed to Blacken the Cursed Sun to show it off. Excuse the one-take playing, I basically completely forgot how to play some parts as I haven't jammed to this track in years! This is all plugin and nothing in post. I think only the Zuul was active, no Hex or Grind. If anyone knows how to share presets, I'll gladly share with anyone who would like it.

Link


----------



## fob (Dec 14, 2018)

Absolutely in awe at the balls of this plugin. It is my favorite amp sim I've ever used. That fuzz sound to the more tamed sound is so dynamic and all incredible.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Dec 15, 2018)

Doug Castro said:


> ?? We take PayPal and Stripe!


not Paypal credit


----------



## blacklava (Dec 15, 2018)

when will the trial version come out? Can't wait to try this one as well, the nameless is almost replacing my rectifier + reactive load. I know it's a blasphemy, but as a bedroom player with hyperacusis and tinnitus , 100w head is crazy. Plus the nameless has a lovely crunchy bite and tightness that I can't get with the mesa sound.
Ok now I'm going back to punishing myself with a whip for this...


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 15, 2018)

holy poop is it amazing


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 15, 2018)

Anxiously awaiting the trial version of this.



Doug Castro said:


> ?? We take PayPal and Stripe!



Did anyone else quick read this as PayPal and Strippers?


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 15, 2018)

I did a video recently with the fortin nameless and I just swapped it out for NTS and reuploaded :


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 15, 2018)

axxessdenied said:


> I did a video recently with the fortin nameless and I just swapped it out for NTS and reuploaded :




What I really like about this is how easy it is to see just how different Nameless and NTS are from each other. Thanks for the demos.

And for the record, I think both are great, but the NTS blows the Nameless away here.

EDIT:

A few more listens and they're closer now. I think I'm still preferring NTS, but the thickness of Nameless is really great too.


----------



## sah5150 (Dec 15, 2018)

So the Fortin NTS Suite showed up in my Inbox today and I'd already gotten the Nameless Suite. The NTS Suite has the Zuul, Hexdrive and Grind pedals in it.

Here are clips of both. I used the "Ola - Classic Saturated" preset for the NTS Suite clip, however I had to adjust the Master higher to get the right volume for the clip, but everything else is set as per the preset. This preset has the Zuul and Hexdrive pedals on and the Grind pedal off.

Click for Fortin NTS Suite Clip

Here is the same playing through the Fortin Nameless Suite with everything set as the default plugin comes up:

Click for Fortin Nameless Suite Clip

Fun stuff. Which do you prefer? Of course, there are a lot more sounds in each plugin...







Setup was as follows for both clips:

ESP Eclipse with Fishman Moderns in Drop B tuning --> Radial JDVMK3 direct box --> Apogee Symphony I/O --> Logic X --> Fortin NTS or Nameless plugin

Doubled the riffs and panned hard left and right. No EQ or anything else added except a little Reverb...






















Steve


----------



## sah5150 (Dec 15, 2018)

Nevermind - figured it out...

Steve


----------



## blacklava (Dec 15, 2018)

sah5150 said:


> Here are clips of both.
> Steve



Thanks alot for this early comparison. From the clips I'd say the NTS is fatter, close to the mesa sound, while the Nameless is more mid-rangey and tight. If I have to say which one I prefer from this small clip I would choose the NTS, but it all depends on the style of playing and genre. 
I'm now on trial with the nameless, will get the trial of the nts tomorrow and check myself


----------



## fob (Dec 15, 2018)

sah5150 said:


> So the Fortin NTS Suite showed up in my Inbox today and I'd already gotten the Nameless Suite. The NTS Suite has the Zuul, Hexdrive and Grind pedals in it.
> 
> Here are clips of both. I used the "Ola - Classic Saturated" preset for the NTS Suite clip, however I had to adjust the Master higher to get the right volume for the clip, but everything else is set as per the preset. This preset has the Zuul and Hexdrive pedals on and the Grind pedal off.
> 
> ...


Nice comparison! I had to raise the master on the NTS too. It’s incredible feeling and sounding. I love the fuzz sound you can get with it


----------



## sah5150 (Dec 15, 2018)

blacklava said:


> Thanks alot for this early comparison. From the clips I'd say the NTS is fatter, close to the mesa sound, while the Nameless is more mid-rangey and tight. If I have to say which one I prefer from this small clip I would choose the NTS, but it all depends on the style of playing and genre.
> I'm now on trial with the nameless, will get the trial of the nts tomorrow and check myself


Yeah, this is very early stuff. Truth is, all I did was bring up the plugins and play. I bet you could get the plugins to sound a lot more like each other if you wanted to. I like having both because the gain structures are different, especially through my studio monitors. Different things for different songs. Also, the Nameless clip might sound better with this riff mixed with a bass since the guitar tone is covering less of that frequency spectrum with the Nameless the way I had it set. Such fun stuff - it's a grea time to be a guitarist. Hell, I have my own amp company and I love digital too - there are even Kemper profiles of one of my amps made by Big Hairy Profiles and I totally wanted him to do them.

Steve


----------



## sah5150 (Dec 15, 2018)

fob said:


> Nice comparison! I had to raise the master on the NTS too. It’s incredible feeling and sounding. I love the fuzz sound you can get with it


Thanks for listening - great stuff from the Neural DSP and Mike!

Steve


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's a video checking out most of the features in the NTS Suite


----------



## blacklava (Dec 16, 2018)

Finally a comparison between nameless and nts:


----------



## narad (Dec 16, 2018)

Finally.


----------



## blacklava (Dec 16, 2018)

narad said:


> Finally.



Touchè


----------



## blacklava (Dec 16, 2018)

Trial version is out ! Testing right now...


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 16, 2018)

Had a 10 min play with the demo. I like it better than Nameless.

Thicker. Easier to get a variety of tones, whereas Nameless really only did that bright KRANG-type sound.

The Hexdrive distortion pedal is a good addition. I never liked the Grind/33. Always disabled it.


----------



## Chrisesp (Dec 16, 2018)

I've been using the NTS suite for a few hours this afternoon, mainly just cycling through the stock presets. It's pretty cool actually, but I'm not sure how long I would last before getting sick of the same kind of tone. I think you have to be really into the sound to warrant spending that much on a plugin. Regardless, I did a quick Rose of Sharyn mix test using 2 different stock presets, 2 each side. Didn't change anything to the presets, only some Post EQ to sit in the mix better. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j15petqetdhh5y1/rose of sharyn mix NTS.wav?dl=0


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 17, 2018)

Had a chance to play with it for a few hours, also comparing it with the Nameless.

Definitely different. This isn't a case where all the models kinda sound the same. These two are very different. Easy to tell apart.

The NTS doesn't have the "brutality" of the Nameless, but it does a variety of metal tones. You can dial in old school sounds, nu-metal, metalcore, progressive etc type sounds. Much more versatile than Nameless. It's a less extreme amp too. With the Nameless, the best tones are with stupid settings like putting the treble at 2 and presence at 0. The NTS sounds good with more "normal" settings, and then it has a big range either side. Turn treble to 0 and it totally smooths the top end. Turn it to 10 and it brightens up as you'd expect. But even 10 isn't ear-shattering.

What really impresses me is the FEEL of it. When you crank the "mid" knob, the volume swells, gain boosts a bit, and it opens up. It feels just like when you crank a real amp. I never played the real Satan, but obviously lots of amps juice up the gain when you crank the mid or treble. It's not just boosting some EQ frequencies, which is how it feels with some plugins, where the knobs just seem to tweak EQ. All the knobs here drastically change how this sounds and feels.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Dec 17, 2018)

Did a demo/review of NTS like all the cool kids are doing. I used my Tosin Fishman DIs with it. I like the fact that the 2nd channel is a clean channel (Nameless doesnt have a clean channel per say) and I like that you can control both the low and high end of the distortion.


----------



## fob (Dec 17, 2018)

lewstherin006 said:


> Did a demo/review of NTS like all the cool kids are doing. I used my Tosin Fishman DIs with it. I like the fact that the 2nd channel is a clean channel (Nameless doesnt have a clean channel per say) and I like that you can control both the low and high end of the distortion.



The clean channel sounds incredible. The way you can dial that gain in on the clean sound is so nice. And it stacks amazing with that Hex drive with it’s cranked for a different kind of drive sound.


----------



## Chrisesp (Dec 18, 2018)

Another quick mix test using Lasse Lammert DI's. Tweaked preset using the stock cab. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vummg3e38zn17ry/Fortin NTS mix.wav?dl=0


----------



## Chrisesp (Dec 18, 2018)

and another, this time using an external IR. Which one do you prefer the sound of?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/60j29fjnhqhw0jp/Fortin NTS mix external IR.wav?dl=0


----------



## Ericjutsu (Dec 18, 2018)

Chrisesp said:


> and another, this time using an external IR. Which one do you prefer the sound of?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/60j29fjnhqhw0jp/Fortin NTS mix external IR.wav?dl=0


I think I like the external IR one a little better. Which one did you use?


----------



## win04017 (Dec 18, 2018)

Chrisesp said:


> and another, this time using an external IR. Which one do you prefer the sound of?



I preferred the external IR. Less scooped, more forward sounding.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Dec 18, 2018)

Here is my demo of it

https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/fortinntsdemo


----------



## Chrisesp (Dec 18, 2018)

Not to derail the thread or anything, but having spent 4 days now with the NTS suite testing it in the context of a mix and with multiple different IR's, I won't be buying the plugin. I already own Helix Native and it's far superior in a mix in my opinion. I find I can EQ the tones a lot easier and they just sit in the mix a lot nicer. I know it's a more expensive plugin, but it's easily worth the extra money considering the variety of amps, cabs, effects etc you get. I thought NTS might be a nice addition but for me sadly not. 

For reference, here are 2 of the same mixes I did with Helix.

Rose of Sharyn- https://www.dropbox.com/s/0pjn2hu4vpr2fbh/rose of sharyn mix.wav?dl=0

Lasse Lammert- https://www.dropbox.com/s/de2kkcvwczm4wa8/helix lasse.wav?dl=0


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 18, 2018)

Just tossed this together quickly with the Lasse & Mago DI pack using the stock IRs in the Fortin NTS suite. Sorry if I might have overlimited it a touch on the master : https://soundcloud.com/noiseimplant/lasse-mago-nts/s-bGre1


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 18, 2018)

Chrisesp said:


> Not to derail the thread or anything, but having spent 4 days now with the NTS suite testing it in the context of a mix and with multiple different IR's, I won't be buying the plugin. I already own Helix Native and it's far superior in a mix in my opinion. I find I can EQ the tones a lot easier and they just sit in the mix a lot nicer. I know it's a more expensive plugin, but it's easily worth the extra money considering the variety of amps, cabs, effects etc you get. I thought NTS might be a nice addition but for me sadly not.
> 
> For reference, here are 2 of the same mixes I did with Helix.
> 
> ...



I actually preferred the two Lasse clips you posted on the previous page. And the external IR was better than internal IMO.

Different tastes really.

After trying the NTS for a few days, I think it's great, but I prefer the sound of the Nameless.

If they are bringing across the Zuul and Hexdrive to the Nameless, I'll stick with that I think


----------



## Kaura (Dec 18, 2018)

All these demos really make me want to get this one. Hopefully I win StayMetalRay's giveaway. There's only 3 people in it atm so I have 33% chance of winning.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Dec 20, 2018)

Here is a full mix demo using stems on the Sneap forum of The Devil Wears Prada.
https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/tdwpfortinnts


----------



## Kaura (Dec 25, 2018)

Finally had a chance to try the demo version. Not much to add to what's been already said. Sounds great straight out of the box at least with the presets included. Moderately easy to tweak and the Hexdrive is a really nice addition. If I had to say something negative. I found the noise gate pedal a bit underwhelming. My go to noise gate is still the one found in Guitar Rig 5 but simply because it's so effective and versatile. I can crank the threshold stupidly high and it has a floor noise knob which is great. I always just leave it at max to get rid off any unwanted, extra hissing noises.

Well, anyway. With the little time I got to spend with the plugin today I can say it sounds awesome and I'll definitely buy it sooner or later.


----------



## Kaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Made a quick song mainly to test the Dieswitch drum library by It Might Get Loud productions I just bought but I also tried using the NTS Suite for the rhythm and lead guitars. Clean guitars are TFMM. I realised after I bounced the whole thing that I would have had a good opportunity to try the clean channel of NTS. Oh well, next time then. 

https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/it-might-get-loud-dieswitch-drums-test


----------



## DropTheSun (Jan 29, 2019)

Finally I had sometime to test this plugin. It sounds phenomenal!  ...but I think, that everyone else knew it already.


----------



## Doug Castro (Feb 23, 2019)

DropTheSun said:


> Finally I had sometime to test this plugin. It sounds phenomenal!  ...but I think, that everyone else knew it already.




Cool demo, and sweet Strandberg!


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 23, 2019)

Doug Castro said:


> Cool demo, and sweet Strandberg!



Any news on the addition of Zuul to the Nameless Suite?


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 23, 2019)

Whipped this up using both the nameless + nts suite for tones \m/


----------



## Doug Castro (Feb 26, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> Any news on the addition of Zuul to the Nameless Suite?



Working on it, along with 17 different things . Aiming for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 26, 2019)

Doug Castro said:


> Working on it, along with 17 different things . Aiming for a couple of weeks.



Sweet. Can't wait to see what you guys have in store. I have the Darkglass, Nameless and NTS haha.


----------



## Doug Castro (Feb 26, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> Sweet. Can't wait to see what you guys have in store. I have the Darkglass, Nameless and NTS haha.



Oh man, thank you so much! That really means a lot.

Don't worry, we've been putting together an all-star team for the past year to ensure we do more, bigger, and even better things, at a faster pace.

We're just getting warmed up .


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 8, 2019)

I've been playing more with this plugin recently. It's great. Essentially, it's for people who play metal primarily but do also want some other tones than chugs

I went to copy Fredrick Thordenal's settings from this video:


But I realised, that Satan in the video has some extra knobs and switches on it, haha

Putting those settings into the plugin sounds pretty cool. It just needs a bit less girth and a bit more presence (presumably the missing "sweep" knob would have done that). Or the Hexdrive can accomplish the same thing. Sounds meaty, lots of attack, not too brittle.

This is certainly more versatile than the Nameless, and has a more classic sound (though it can still be brutal). You can also get juicy, soaring lead sounds, some nice crunch/breakup sounds, and even some decent clean tones.


----------



## Xfing (Jul 17, 2019)

Hey, I've got this plugin too, but I suck major arse at spinning nice sounding stuff. Could someone send me some of their personal presets? Thanks!

Whatever I do has either tons upon tons of ambient electrical noise, or the cutoff is so high that it actually refuses to sound the higher strings most of the time. I'm using a Focusrite Scarlett Solo with my Agile Septor 930, so at least theoretically I should be able to obtain a decent sound. No luck unfortunately


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi sorry to necrobump but I just pulled the trigger on this plug in and all Im hearing is snapping and crackling. Can anyone give me pointers? I'm not seeing anything on the troubleshooting or manual.
Fyi I'm using focusrite Scarlett on Windows 10


----------



## Doug Castro (Sep 17, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> Hi sorry to necrobump but I just pulled the trigger on this plug in and all Im hearing is snapping and crackling. Can anyone give me pointers? I'm not seeing anything on the troubleshooting or manual.
> Fyi I'm using focusrite Scarlett on Windows 10



Thank you!

That's usually fixed with correcting the buffer size on your interface. If you need further assistance with this, our support team will be happy to help you out, just email [email protected] and we'll take care of you.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 17, 2019)

Project cpu demand vs cpu power vs buffer/latency setting
low buffer/latency + high demand plugins (like amp sims) = high cpu demand
Run a simple project with just one instance of Fortin. Turn up your buffer until the crackle stops. Hope this results in latency below 15ms so its playable. If not, your CPU may be too weak.
Set your interface driver to ASIO for best result


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 17, 2019)

Doug Castro said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That's usually fixed with correcting the buffer size on your interface. If you need further assistance with this, our support team will be happy to help you out, just email [email protected] and we'll take care of you.


 
Thanks for getting back to me. I tried different buffer sizes but still struggling so I emailed. Thanks again.


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Winspear said:


> Project cpu demand vs cpu power vs buffer/latency setting
> low buffer/latency + high demand plugins (like amp sims) = high cpu demand
> Run a simple project with just one instance of Fortin. Turn up your buffer until the crackle stops. Hope this results in latency below 15ms so its playable. If not, your CPU may be too weak.
> Set your interface driver to ASIO for best result



Thanks for pointers. I'm going back and forth with customer service now. Tried all the different buffer settings and sample rate and with all the cracking and cutting out it's unplayable. Very frustrating. I also put the over sampling to normal and driver is on Asio .
Might be a dumb question but if I picked up a di box would that help clean up the signal? 
Any other things I can try? I'm using a 4th gen surface pro with 4gb of RAM so per there manual I should be good. 3rd gen Scarlet solo.
Perhaps better interface? 
Any help or ideas is appreciated.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 19, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> Thanks for pointers. I'm going back and forth with customer service now. Tried all the different buffer settings and sample rate and with all the cracking and cutting out it's unplayable. Very frustrating. I also put the over sampling to normal and driver is on Asio .
> Might be a dumb question but if I picked up a di box would that help clean up the signal?
> Any other things I can try? I'm using a 4th gen surface pro with 4gb of RAM so per there manual I should be good. 3rd gen Scarlet solo.
> Perhaps better interface?
> Any help or ideas is appreciated.



I don't know what specs the manual lists and I might be talking out my ass with limited experience, but I honestly would not expect to run a modern amp sim like Fortin at playable latency with that CPU and RAM I'm afraid  I'd expect RAM to be pretty much at max capacity with just the DAW open (granted amp sims don't really use much RAM, but being close to max will not help you at all), and the CPU included with the 4GB version, whilst harder to estimate is pretty low spec. I hope I'm wrong and it's workable, but I'd consider this a computer for regular computing (or at least, high latency basic post-production) only, personally.
The interface is fine and you don't need a DI box.
Bring up performance meters and look at whats going on with your computer? I'd be surprised if the plugin wouldn't run without CPU crackle with the buffer/latency turned up to something that could at least pass for post production, but in my experience I'd very much expect those specs to crap out at low live latency. Have you used some other amp sims?

Very brief look in the manual and may have missed it, but didn't see (or expect to see) anything about specs. It's kind of something you just have to learn and hard to estimate what will handle it in my experience. Modern amp+cab emulation is seriously taxing on the computer.


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 19, 2019)

Winspear said:


> I don't know what specs the manual lists and I might be talking out my ass with limited experience, but I honestly would not expect to run a modern amp sim like Fortin at playable latency with that CPU and RAM I'm afraid  I'd expect RAM to be pretty much at max capacity with just the DAW open (granted amp sims don't really use much RAM, but being close to max will not help you at all), and the CPU included with the 4GB version, whilst harder to estimate is pretty low spec. I hope I'm wrong and it's workable, but I'd consider this a computer for regular computing only, personally.
> The interface is fine and you don't need a DI box.
> Bring up performance meters and look at whats going on with your computer? I'd be surprised if the plugin wouldn't run without CPU crackle with the buffer/latency turned up to something that could at least pass for post production, but in my experience I'd very much expect those specs to crap out at low live latency. Have you used some other amp sims?
> 
> Very brief look in the manual and may have missed it, but didn't see (or expect to see) anything about specs. It's kind of something you just have to learn and hard to estimate what will handle it in my experience. Modern amp+cab emulation is seriously taxing on the computer.


Thanks so much for the input. I haven't used other Sims, this is all new for me. I'll check the performance meters again when I get home tonight but looks like I need a better computer.


----------



## Kaura (Sep 19, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> Thanks for pointers. I'm going back and forth with customer service now. Tried all the different buffer settings and sample rate and with all the cracking and cutting out it's unplayable. Very frustrating. I also put the over sampling to normal and driver is on Asio .
> Might be a dumb question but if I picked up a di box would that help clean up the signal?
> Any other things I can try? I'm using a 4th gen surface pro with 4gb of RAM so per there manual I should be good. 3rd gen Scarlet solo.
> Perhaps better interface?
> Any help or ideas is appreciated.



Are you getting any kind of signal through from your guitar or is it literally just random noises? Make sure you have the right input channel selected. I don't know why but I like to keep my guitar connected to the second input on my Scarlett so I have to always manually change the input when I get a new plugin.


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 19, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Are you getting any kind of signal through from your guitar or is it literally just random noises? Make sure you have the right input channel selected. I don't know why but I like to keep my guitar connected to the second input on my Scarlett so I have to always manually change the input when I get a new plugin.


Thanks for the idea. I am getting signal but with crackling and feedback over it as well as cutting out.
Also using correct input. Thanks tho


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 19, 2019)

Tried all I can still nothing cut cracking and cutting out. looks like I need a better computer. Thanks for their suggestions


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 20, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> Tried all I can still nothing cut cracking and cutting out. looks like I need a better computer. Thanks for their suggestions


Im pretty disappointed because it should work fine on my gen 4 surface pro but at this point I have no idea what else the problem could be.
If guess if it's my surface pro that can't handle the plug in, any suggestions on other PC laptops or tablets?
I've also toyed with the idea of building a PC but have no idea what I'm doing and would like a more portable set up.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 20, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> I guess if it's my surface pro that can't handle the plug in, any suggestions on other PC laptops or tablets?
> I've also toyed with the idea of building a PC but have no idea what I'm doing and would like a more portable set up.



You might be best served purchasing a specification compatible laptop, and maxing out the RAM on it. 
If you are dead set on having a portable rig, this is likely your best retail option.

Short of that, when I switched to Pro Tools 5 years ago, I got a refurbished iMac from www.macofalltrades.com with a small ding on the back of it near the power switch which is always facing the wall. Right away, I maxed the RAM to 32 GB, and it runs flawlessly. I have continuous backups scheduled and it maintains quite well.

You might look into a refurb from either Apple or www.macofalltrades.com if you are going to a MAC, otherwise, Sweetwater has some desktop PC's that are optimized for studio application. Short of that, you might get lucky with a used laptop from a retailer or a pawn shop, but that can either be hugely beneficial, or even more of a disaster. I'm personally not aware of any PC refurb shops online, much-less any that are reputable. Perhaps someone else here would care to comment on that.


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 20, 2019)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> You might be best served purchasing a specification compatible laptop, and maxing out the RAM on it.
> If you are dead set on having a portable rig, this is likely your best retail option.
> I'll look through the site thanks for the suggestion
> Short of that, when I switched to Pro Tools 5 years ago, I got a refurbished iMac from www.macofalltrades.com with a small ding on the back of it near the power switch which is always facing the wall. Right away, I maxed the RAM to 32 GB, and it runs flawlessly. I have continuous backups scheduled and it maintains quite well.
> ...


I'll look through the site thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Winspear (Sep 20, 2019)

Its easy to assume something like the Surface is powerful, but they sell several tiers. The 4GB one is aimed at basic work and includes a weaker CPU ontop of minimal RAM. Either of the same series versions with more RAM and you'd probably be ok (they have a better CPU too). I have a Surface (Book 2) myself but it's worth noting that much like Mac they are a lot of money for what's under the hood. You can get much more performance for cheaper elsewhere. I don't know about refurbs mentioned above - May be a good option but personally I prefer PC
Get minimum 8GB RAM and a CPU that scores minimum 5000 on here https://www.cpubenchmark.net/ would be my advice


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 20, 2019)

Winspear said:


> Its easy to assume something like the Surface is powerful, but they sell several tiers. The 4GB one is aimed at basic work and includes a weaker CPU ontop of minimal RAM. Either of the same series versions with more RAM and you'd probably be ok (they have a better CPU too). I have a Surface (Book 2) myself but it's worth noting that much like Mac they are a lot of money for what's under the hood. You can get much more performance for cheaper elsewhere. I don't know about refurbs mentioned above - May be a good option but personally I prefer PC
> Get minimum 8GB RAM and a CPU that scores minimum 5000 on here https://www.cpubenchmark.net/ would be my advice


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks so much for the insight. Im researching now trying to find the best bang for the buck that'll offer the performance needed


----------



## Vyn (Sep 20, 2019)

The windows OS by itself will chew 1-2 gig of RAM just under normal load, something worth noting for requirements.


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 20, 2019)

Vyn said:


> The windows OS by itself will chew 1-2 gig of RAM just under normal load, something worth noting for requirements.


Thanks man.


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Great news! It was the Scarlett solo that was the problem. I returned it and picked up the apogee one and no cracking or cutting out. I can actually play and enjoy it. So far I've one messed with ola's presents playing but it's awesome. The tones in the NTS are just amazing. I'm new to plug ins and had no idea they could sound this good. I'm prolly gonna play the rest of the night lol


----------



## vertibration (Sep 24, 2019)

Koloss85 said:


> Great news! It was the Scarlett solo that was the problem. I returned it and picked up the apogee one and no cracking or cutting out. I can actually play and enjoy it. So far I've one messed with ola's presents playing but it's awesome. The tones in the NTS are just amazing. I'm new to plug ins and had no idea they could sound this good. I'm prolly gonna play the rest of the night lol



I got the same problem with my scarlett solo. It sux. Im gunna get a new interface, likely the Steinberg/Neve interface.....


----------



## Koloss85 (Sep 24, 2019)

vertibration said:


> I got the same problem with my scarlett solo. It sux. Im gunna get a new interface, likely the Steinberg/Neve interface.....


Do it man. Customer service even said that solo wasn't playing nice with plug ins. I picked up the apogee and magic. Everything sounds great.
I do hope they'll add more presets in the NTS suite. Maybe of different Artists like tones. Meshuggah is mandatory. Suffocation. Carcass. Gojira. I'll take what I can get.


----------

